# My first knife



## ClintW (Apr 27, 2015)

Well I finally got around to taking some pics. Bamboo flooring for the handle. 1084 for the blade. Heat treat in my homemade mini-forge. Blade is etched in hot vinegar to force patina. Blade is 3 1/2" long. 7 3/4" overal.l C&C welcome.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 27, 2015)

Kudos, Good rustic look to it .


----------



## Sprung (Apr 27, 2015)

Very nice! I like the patina. Could you elaborate on the hot vinegar etching and how that is done to obtain the patina look?


----------



## Fsyxxx (Apr 27, 2015)

Very cool, like it a lot.


----------



## ClintW (Apr 27, 2015)

For the patina just hand sand up to 500 grit. Then boilsenough vinegar to submerse the blade when poured in a cup or thermos. Pour in over the blade and let blade sit until its the desired degree of patina. Scrubbed after with soapy water. 
Pretty simple and will hide imperfections that would otherwise be noticed. I have another I'll get around to posting that also has the patina.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Molokai (Apr 28, 2015)

Looking good for a first. If you want i can give you some tips?


----------



## ClintW (Apr 28, 2015)

Tips are always welcome. I still have a lot to learn.


----------



## Molokai (Apr 28, 2015)

i would put middle pin in the middle of the tang, not in straight line. 
other than that keep grinding and you will be better tomorrow if you start today. Your first is far better than my first knife.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Final Strut (Apr 28, 2015)

Nice job on your first. I am really liking the shape of the blade and the patina gives it a nice rustic look.


----------



## ClintW (Apr 28, 2015)

Molokai said:


> i would put middle pin in the middle of the tang, not in straight line.
> other than that keep grinding and you will be better tomorrow if you start today. Your first is far better than my first knife.


I hadn't even noticed the pin was off center. I'll keep that in mind. I'll keep grinding... Well ahh, filing I suppose in my case. Maybe when I get done with school I'll invest in a grinder. Now it's just for fun.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 28, 2015)

Nice job Clinton. My first never even saw a handle... nor my second, or third or... Well you get the picture  It was probably my 6th or 7th before I ever put a handle on. How did you put your makers mark on? etch or stamp?


----------



## ClintW (Apr 28, 2015)

Mark is etched on. I just painted some cheap nail polish on the blade and scratched the design on. Etched with old power supply.


----------



## David Seaba (Apr 28, 2015)

Awesome!!!!


----------



## robert flynt (Apr 28, 2015)

Not bad at all for a first knife. The rear pin should be a little closer to the lanyard hole and like Tom said, it should be centered in the handle. Also be sure to get all the scratches out before the etch because the etchant will evenly remove metal and if there are deep scratches they will still be visible. If you really want something different dob some fingernail polish on the blade in any pattern you would like before you etch. The etch will not remove metal where the polish is. I don't use a hot etch, just vinegar and ferric chloride so I'm not sure what the heat will do to the fingernail polish.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Corjack (Apr 28, 2015)

I find that perfection is sometimes a bit over rated. When I have guys sort through a batch of mine, for some reason they they often times gravitate towards the ones I feel I dorked up a bit on.

Very cool look. Kinda rustic/primitive. I like it a lot.


----------

